# Eating Poo



## peterhillier (Dec 8, 2018)

Teddy has developed an appetite for poo, One of our walks is the local park which has lovely lake with a good population of Geese. Teddy considers Geese poo as a delicassey. I thought this was may be a one off until the other day we came across some horse droppings and today I had to remove another dogs poo from his mouth. I am feeding him dry Tails. Com puppy 80grams 3x per day as they recommend for his age and weight. This is very worrying. I know puppies do this. 
Please has anyone got tips?


----------



## MauiGirl (Jun 7, 2019)

*Us too *

Our 13 week old cockapoo “Kona” has a fondness for rabbit poo :bunny3: , which she promptly regurgitates as soon as we get in the house #epictiming She is currently banned from the garden where the bunnies are kept, which makes getting those chores done difficult. When does this poo-eating phase end?!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Rabbit poo, goose poo and horse poo are all canine delicacies - need to be careful with horse poo in case the horses have been recently wormed.

Dog poo is far more of an issue and often a puppy thing and you need to do lots of discouraging and rewarding for leaving


----------



## Vwaters1975 (Oct 14, 2019)

Lola our 16 week Cockapoo likes to eat her own poo! It's disgusting! Anyone else have this issue? It makes picking up tricky, especially at night in the back garden, as you have to be quick while holiday a torch, and trying to keep puppy away from licking her own mess. And it clearly can't be good for her. Her stomach is a little unsettled at the moment (very loose, pale stools and a gurgly tummy). Not sure if it is the poo, or the protein rich treats that is causing this. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Oh dear , my Louis likes to try other poo but never touches his own, we live next to a bridle path so it’s been difficult, I seem to have taught him not to touch it , but he still wants to have a go  at other dog poo that owners don’t pick up


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi my pup is now 8 months but from 8/16 ish weeks he’d eat some of his own poo if I wasn’t fast enough clearing it away. Happy to say he grew out of that. However, he does like a nibble on cow pats but only fresh ones! Thankfully he’s only rolled in one once. So yes she should grow out of eating her own.


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Maisie used to do this when she was a puppy too but did grow out of it. I think it became a game of who could get there first! Once I made less of a fuss she seemed to lose interest. Easier said than done I know. 

Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------

